# Dance is fun to me



## Pacerier

Heys all, I just want to confirm, are both of these sentences correct / acceptable:

1) ダンスは私に楽しみだ。
2) ダンスは私に楽しい。


----------



## translationbykako

Hi Pacerier,

I'm sorry to tell you, but both sentences are incorrect.
Neither one makes any sense at all... :-(

If you know the original sentences in English, please post them here so I can help you translate them correctly.

Best Regards,
Kako


----------



## Pacerier

oh i was trying to say something like "Dance is fun (to me)". is it that the usage of 私に is wrong here?


----------



## translationbykako

Hi Pacerier-san,

Thanks for clarifying 

In that case, you would say,
*ダンスは楽しい*
"for me" (*私は*)  is unnecessary. When added, the sentence sounds heavy and redundant because a reader/listener is already aware that you, as a speaker/writer, are stating your own opinion.

Now, below examples are more practical sentences, as opposed to the literal translation that was shown above:

"Dancing is fun, isn't it?"

*ダンスは楽しいですね。*-polite, formal, suitable for talking to strangers at a dance class.

*ダンスって楽しいね。*-casual, informal, suitable for talking to your friends at a nightclub.


Hope it helps,

Best Regards,
Kako


----------



## Pacerier

Hey thanks for the help =) anyways as for (1), is "ダンスは楽しみだ" even a grammatically correct sentence?


----------



## almostfreebird

Pacerier said:


> oh i was trying to say something like "Dance is fun (to me)". is it that the usage of 私に is wrong here?



(I don't know about you, but)ダンスは私*にとって*楽しみだ。
(I don't know about you, but)私*にとって*ダンスは楽しい。


私*にとって*、スモーキングをやめることは、食べるのをやめることと同じようなものです。(I don't know about you, but)For me, to quit smoking would be the same as to quit eating.


----------



## translationbykako

Hi again, Pacerier-san,

  You’re welcome! 

  As for (1) , if you replace *は* with *が*, it becomes;

*ダンスが楽しみだ*

  and it would sound more like “I *look forward to* dancing.”


........................................................................... 

  Almostfreebird san,

  These are great examples. Thanks for your input! 




Best Regards,
Kako


----------



## Pacerier

hey thanks for the help =)


----------



## hippocampus

I' thinking of another way to say is using  "*to omoimasu*" ( i think)
( sorry, there's some problem with my com so that i cannot type in japanese style )


----------



## almostfreebird

hippocampus said:


> I' thinking of another way to say is using  "*to omoimasu*" ( i think)
> ( sorry, there's some problem with my com so that i cannot type in japanese style )



Are you drunk?


----------



## hippocampus

What do you mean???


----------



## almostfreebird

hippocampus said:


> What do you mean???



You're supposed to write grammatically correct English here especially if you're a native English speaker and you also need capitalization(using capital letter at the beginning of the sentence.) Forum rule says so.


Your typing makes me think as if you were drunk or high.
What does com mean? Component object? or communication system?


hippocampus said:


> I' thinking of another way to say is using "to omoimasu" ( i think)
> ( sorry, there's some problem with my com so that i cannot type in japanese style )


----------

